# Less than 400 gun murders a year with assault rifles, 14,000 with handguns



## munkle (Jun 5, 2022)

What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.
					

In 2020, the U.S. experienced a record number of gun murders, as well as a near-record number of gun suicides.




					www.pewresearch.org
				




The gov wants the assault rifles.  The teeth of liberty.    If life was what they cared about they would ban handguns and leave assault rifles alone.

What a country looks like when people give up their guns.


----------



## okfine (Jun 5, 2022)

munkle said:


> What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.
> 
> 
> In 2020, the U.S. experienced a record number of gun murders, as well as a near-record number of gun suicides.
> ...


One is too many.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2022)

Son of a Bitch

Looks like we need to ban handguns
But Assault Rifles is the best we can get


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jun 5, 2022)

You can't fight a war with a handgun.

Government seeks to preserve government.


----------



## okfine (Jun 5, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> You can't fight a war with a handgun.
> 
> Government seeks to preserve government.


Are you a warmonger?


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jun 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> Are you a warmonger?


Just stating a fact.

When was the last time you saw a war with handguns? 

Rifles are for war.

That is why ASSAULT weapons are such a hot topic.

Not because they are a real threat to the citizenry.

They represent a threat to government.

So they tell your little squirrel brain to be afraid of them.

To push to do away with them.

It's not that complicated.


----------



## Esdraelon (Jun 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> But Assault Rifles is the best we can get


That assumes the effort would END with semi-auto rifles that are "scary looking".  We know full well that it would only be the first step.  IF the next shooter kills a bunch of strangers in a public place and uses a handgun. I can hear your BS already.  "How much more of this mindless evil can we stand"?  

All of them can go fook themselves at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## okfine (Jun 5, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Just stating a fact.
> 
> When was the last time you saw a war with handguns?
> 
> ...


From your feeble mind soldiers do not carry a sidearm.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2022)

Esdraelon said:


> That assumes the effort would END with semi-auto rifles that are "scary looking".  We know full well that it would only be the first step.  IF the next shooter kills a bunch of strangers in a public place and uses a handgun. I can hear your BS already.  "How much more of this mindless evil can we stand"?
> 
> All of them can go fook themselves at the earliest opportunity.


Handguns are the Holy Grail of stopping gun violence

But they are a Sacred Cow and can’t be touched


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jun 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> From your feeble mind soldiers do not carry a sidearm.


Thus SIDE arm...not primary battle weapon.

Our M9's were only to be used as a last resort (primary weapon failure), or in quarters where the M4 was impractical for use...which was pretty much nowhere.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Handguns are the Holy Grail of stopping gun violence
> 
> But they are a Sacred Cow and can’t be touched


Alexander Hamilton's sacrifice was not in vain.


----------



## jackflash (Jun 5, 2022)

munkle said:


> What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.
> 
> 
> In 2020, the U.S. experienced a record number of gun murders, as well as a near-record number of gun suicides.
> ...


Bans lead to book burning & censorship. The cure to crime starts with the family unit. If one has a functional family unit based on human dignity through God given morality then there is a pretty good chance of a successful family unit & one more unit to straighten out our America into the right direction of peace & respect for our fellow Americans. If one has a nonfunctional family unit then there is a fairly high chance it is based upon the 'me, I & myself' concept which makes that particular family unit a total write off. Sadly it's just the way it is.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Alexander Hamilton's sacrifice was not in vain.


A casualty of the second amendment


----------



## okfine (Jun 5, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Thus SIDE arm...not primary battle weapon.
> 
> Our M9's were only to be used as a last resort (primary weapon failure), or in quarters where the M4 was impractical for use...which was pretty much nowhere.


I bet you had to look that up. Go away.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> A casualty of the second amendment


A signatory of the Constitution. Killed by a privately owned firearm. Forever destroying the liberal fantasy about fake Militia requirements.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jun 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> I bet you had to look that up. Go away.


I win....pussy.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 5, 2022)

munkle said:


> What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.
> 
> 
> In 2020, the U.S. experienced a record number of gun murders, as well as a near-record number of gun suicides.
> ...


That's what I've been documenting in Black Death Matters for two years. Democrats care about votes. Period. Biden only cares about little girls he can sniff.


----------



## okfine (Jun 5, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> I win....pussy.


FOS thats all you are. 100%


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 5, 2022)

munkle said:


> What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.
> 
> 
> In 2020, the U.S. experienced a record number of gun murders, as well as a near-record number of gun suicides.
> ...


There has not been a murder with an assault weapon in decades ,since 1988, and that was a police officer who killed an informant.  There have been 3 crimes since 1934, Get your terms correct!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 5, 2022)

jackflash said:


> Bans lead to book burning & censorship. The cure to crime starts with the family unit. If one has a functional family unit based on human dignity through God given morality then there is a pretty good chance of a successful family unit & one more unit to straighten out our America into the right direction of peace & respect for our fellow Americans. If one has a nonfunctional family unit then there is a fairly high chance it is based upon the 'me, I & myself' concept which makes that particular family unit a total write off. Sadly it's just the way it is.


Yeah, good luck with fixing that!


----------



## munkle (Jun 5, 2022)

What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.
					

In 2020, the U.S. experienced a record number of gun murders, as well as a near-record number of gun suicides.




					www.pewresearch.org
				




The gov wants the assault rifles.  The teeth of liberty.    If life was what they cared about they would ban handguns and leave assault rifles alone.

What a country looks like when people give up their guns.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jun 5, 2022)

boom


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 5, 2022)

Mass shootings are not "murder"?  doesn't sound right.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jun 5, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> You can't fight a war with a handgun.
> 
> Government seeks to preserve government.



  In a real war, the use of a handgun is to kill an enemy soldier, and take his rifle.

  During World War II, our government had a program, never fully realized, to manufacture a bunch of very cheap, simple handguns, meant to be dropped into territory controlled by the enemy, but where we thought a significant population might exist that would be on our side.  The intent wasn't that our supporters would fight the war for us using these guns, but that they would use these guns to pick off an enemy soldier here and there, and then take that enemy soldier's gun to fight the war.









						FP-45 Liberator - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 5, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> A signatory of the Constitution. Killed by a privately owned firearm. Forever destroying the liberal fantasy about fake Militia requirements.


If Alexander Hamilton was part of a well regulated militia, he would not have had that problem


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 5, 2022)

Terminology
The "*AR*" in *AR*-*15 *stands for "ArmaLite Rifle", not "assault...










						AR-15 style rifle - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rogue AI (Jun 5, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> If Alexander Hamilton was part of a well regulated militia, he would not have had that problem


Irrelevant, his death is the historical proof of the Founders intent in regards to private ownership of firearms outside any Militia requirement.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jun 5, 2022)

Bob Blaylock said:


> In a real war, the use of a handgun is to kill an enemy soldier, and take his rifle.
> 
> During World War II, our government had a program, never fully realized, to manufacture a bunch of very cheap, simple handguns, meant to be dropped into territory controlled by the enemy, but where we thought a significant population might exist that would be on our side.  The intent wasn't that our supporters would fight the war for us using these guns, but that they would use these guns to pick off an enemy soldier here and there, and then take that enemy soldier's gun to fight the war.
> 
> ...


When I was in Afghan I requested to purchase my own weapon. 

I wanted a .40...NOPE...shut up and color...can't even change the grips.

A lot of the guys bought these 'quick draw' holsters that was up on their rib cage.

Got them from the hajis on KAIA...got a couple of them killed...looked pretty cool though...the 9 was wedged in there tighter that a fishes ass.

Quick draw my ass.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jun 5, 2022)

okfine said:


> FOS thats all you are. 100%


You go play with your crotch rocket normie fag.


----------



## okfine (Jun 5, 2022)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> You go play with your crotch rocket normie fag.


I can tell when someone is really a loser. You fit the bill. You can eat the corn out of my shit anyday.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jun 6, 2022)

okfine said:


> I can tell when someone is really a loser. You fit the bill. You can eat the corn out of my shit anyday.


You probably drive a moped to work...ya fuckin pogue.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 6, 2022)

munkle said:


> What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.
> 
> 
> In 2020, the U.S. experienced a record number of gun murders, as well as a near-record number of gun suicides.
> ...


Looks like you need to ban handguns.


----------



## munkle (Jun 7, 2022)

Pew Research: *What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.*

The gov wants the assault rifles.  If life was what they cared about they would ban handguns and leave assault rifles alone.

What a country looks like when people give up their guns.
**


----------



## Vrenn (Jun 7, 2022)

munkle said:


> Pew Research: *What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.*
> 
> The gov wants the assault rifles.  If life was what they cared about they would ban handguns and leave assault rifles alone.
> 
> ...



Stupidity for the day.  You win.


----------



## yidnar (Jun 7, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Stupidity for the day.  You win.


why is the op stupid ?


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jun 7, 2022)

I've got all kinds of guns & will give up none. 
Nothing they try to do usurps the 2A or my natural rights to provide for effective self defense.
We are still a free country despite what the left tries to do or say because we have never surrendered our freedom to them. The UNiparties constant attempts to illegally strip our freedoms through bogus laws or force will be what starts a new Civil War


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 7, 2022)

Our government doesn't care about us shooting each other with pistols.  They want to prevent a militia from being able to defend ourselves against UN troops during the takeover.


----------



## Vrenn (Jun 7, 2022)

The Irish Ram said:


> Our government doesn't care about us shooting each other with pistols.  They want to prevent a militia from being able to defend ourselves against UN troops during the takeover.



Do you honestly believe that we fear you forming your own "Militia"?  That's just one more thing for us to clean up.


----------



## Vrenn (Jun 7, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> I've got all kinds of guns & will give up none.
> Nothing they try to do usurps the 2A or my natural rights to provide for effective self defense.
> We are still a free country despite what the left tries to do or say because we have never surrendered our freedom to them. The UNiparties constant attempts to illegally strip our freedoms through bogus laws or force will be what starts a new Civil War



Sure do wish you would get that Revolution or "Uncivil" War started so the rest of us can deal with you characters and go to supper.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 7, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Do you honestly believe that we fear you forming your own "Militia"?  That's just one more thing for us to clean up.


We?  As in, you, the UN military general, lol?  They were worried enough about Randy Weaver to kill his family.  Yes, they are worried. They want a smooth takeover.  Guns mess up their plans...


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jun 7, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Sure do wish you would get that Revolution or "Uncivil" War started so the* rest of us can deal with* you characters and go to supper.


Right proggy.
99.9% of lefty males are beta boys afraid of their own insane women because they know they'd get their asses kicked if they don't do as they're told.
I suppose you feel you're that 1/1,000 that isn't a total coward once confronted by anyone with a backbone.
What you mean is you will try to get real men to fight for you as you & your fellow gender benders cower in a safe space & hope for the best.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 7, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Do you honestly believe that we fear you forming your own "Militia"?  That's just one more thing for us to clean up.


Many of the people joining the brave new world will be ones you do not like. And they will take the letter of the law very seriously. And the state is always right in these matters.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 7, 2022)

munkle said:


> Pew Research: *What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.*
> 
> The gov wants the assault rifles.  If life was what they cared about they would ban handguns and leave assault rifles alone.
> 
> ...


Both are less deaths per year than the Clot Shot.


----------



## Vrenn (Jun 7, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> Right proggy.
> 99.9% of lefty males are beta boys afraid of their own insane women because they know they'd get their asses kicked if they don't do as they're told.
> I suppose you feel you're that 1/1,000 that isn't a total coward once confronted by anyone with a backbone.
> What you mean is you will try to get real men to fight for you as you & your fellow gender benders cower in a safe space & hope for the best.
> ...



Well, tap, tap, tap, get it started.  We'll wait.


----------



## Vrenn (Jun 7, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> Many of the people joining the brave new world will be ones you do not like. And they will take the letter of the law very seriously. And the state is always right in these matters.



If they take the letter of the law very seriously, they would stop threating revolution and civil war.  And they would take up arms against the self appointed Revolutionaries if they should start their civil war.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jun 7, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Well, tap, tap, tap, get it started.  We'll wait.


Wait in your safe space & pass the time by making up new genders.
Get in a slap fight with a fellow twink over pronouns.
Tap, tap, tap when you lose the slap fight & go take it out on a defenseless furry.
Go back to the genders & start it all over again.

Day in the life of a prog male


----------



## Vrenn (Jun 7, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> Wait in your safe space & pass the time by making up new genders.
> Get in a slap fight with a fellow twink over pronouns.
> Tap, tap, tap when you lose the slap fight & go take it out on a defenseless furry.
> Go back to the genders & start it all over again.
> ...



I will admit that your way of addressing things is humorous.  Just keep it that way.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jun 7, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> I will admit that your way of addressing things is humorous.  Just keep it that way.


I do what I see necessary. 
If govt gets back in their lane & progs don't attempt to tell us what to do, we shouldn't have a problem.
I don't want violence but I will never bend the knee to authoritarianism.


----------



## Vrenn (Jun 7, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> I do what I see necessary.
> If govt gets back in their lane & progs don't attempt to tell us what to do, we shouldn't have a problem.
> I don't want violence but I will never bend the knee to authoritarianism.



Unless it's YOUR authoritarianism.


----------



## johngaltshrugged (Jun 8, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Unless it's YOUR authoritarianism.


The right side has no authoritarianism. The extreme of the right is anarchy & we don't want that either.
How about as minimal govt as we can have without anarchy?
Low taxes, low regs, more freedom & personal responsibility


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

munkle said:


> Pew Research: *What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.*
> 
> The gov wants the assault rifles.  If life was what they cared about they would ban handguns and leave assault rifles alone.
> 
> ...


People should definitely stop murdering guns.

So called AW's are the least frequently used platform of all firearms platforms used in crimes.

AW's are just the low hanging fruit to get the camel's nose through the door so they can go after the real target, handguns.


----------



## Vrenn (Jun 8, 2022)

johngaltshrugged said:


> The right side has no authoritarianism. The extreme of the right is anarchy & we don't want that either.
> How about as minimal govt as we can have without anarchy?
> Low taxes, low regs, more freedom & personal responsibility



Your group, as a whole, keep pushing "He whose name shall unamed".  Using fear and hate to govern is not Democracy.  It is sharing parts of anarchy but the end results are a King.  We came dangerously close to that.

Yes, if things are allowed to go too far left it also ends up either Oligarchy or Dictatorship (Lenin V Stalin).  You can add Putin to that list as well.  Both sides going too far leads to exactly the same results, Oligarchy or Dictatorship.  Fascism gone south brought the world Mussolini and Hitler.  At the same time, Socialism gone north brought the world Stalin.  WWII was going to happen sooner or later.  Socialism and Fascism were bitter enemies.

I suggest that you take a good hard look at your own kind and see where your action will lead if not curtailed.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

munkle said:


> Pew Research: *What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.*
> 
> The gov wants the assault rifles.  If life was what they cared about they would ban handguns and leave assault rifles alone.
> 
> ...




Watching Australian police beat down people who won't get the shot was great t.v..........watching them fill their concentration camps  with covid victims was even funnier....

But we need to give up our guns.......


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Watching Australian police beat down people who won't get the shot was great t.v..........watching them fill their concentration camps  with covid victims was even funnier....
> 
> But we need to give up our guns.......


Because you know, the gov't is always there to help.  Umm, err, something like that.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

According to the article, gun murder rates are climbing and active shooter incidents are becoming more common.  

Perhaps we should do something about that.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> According to the article, gun murder rates are climbing and active shooter incidents are becoming more common.
> 
> Perhaps we should do something about that.


Return to locking up violent criminals so they are too old to be a problem if and when the ever get out again.

Personally I like the 20-30-Life without parole plus 100 years plan myself.

Why is it you folks never seem to want to deal with the actual problem, violent felons and the dangerously insane?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> According to the article, gun murder rates are climbing and active shooter incidents are becoming more common.
> 
> Perhaps we should do something about that.




No...mass public shooting incidents are not becoming more common, that is a lie...they are about the same as they have been.....look at Mother Jones Mass Public shooting data base.....

The gun murder rates are climbing because of the democrat party...something you keep leaving out when you throw out your posts....

The democrats have attacked the police and are releasing violent gun offenders ...that is increasing the gun murder rate since 2015....

Ask the current democrat mayor of New York...

*New York...



The Mayor of New York City held a press conference yesterday that was full of fire and brimstone. The cover of the New York Post really says it all. 


“Mayor’s plea: We took 2,600 guns… But the shooters are back on the streets.” *
*
---

The Mayor is clearly frustrated and it’s reached the point where he feels compelled to point out the obvious. He said, “after the shooting, after the arrest, after being let go — You know what they do? They go do another shooting.” The NYPD is already aware of this because they keep arresting the same people over and over again. 
*
*He pointed out that criminals in New York City “no longer believe you can’t do a shooting.” He continued, saying that criminals don’t take criminal justice seriously anymore.*

*While the Mayor didn’t mention him by name, he was clearly making a reference to Manhattan District Attorney Alvin Bragg. The DA came into office promising to put fewer people behind bars and proceeded to make good on that threat. 

*

NYC Mayor: Our prosecutors are "a laughingstock" of the country*

*
The democrats want to increase mass public school shootings too...don't believe me?  Then why are they doing this?


*California..



Two days after the Uvalde shooting in Texas, the California State Senate passed a bill that would allow schools not to report threats or attacks against employees to law enforcement.*

*----*

According to the Bill, it would repeal the provision of existing law where it requires that “whenever any employee of a school district or county superintendent of schools is attacked, assaulted, or physically threatened by any pupil, the employee and any person under whose direction or supervision the employee is employed who has knowledge of the incident are required to promptly report the incident to specified law enforcement authorities.”

SB 1273 would then make such reports to law enforcement voluntary.

*
*



California Senate Passes Bill to Allow Schools Not to Report Threats to Police

=========


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No...mass public shooting incidents are not becoming more common, that is a lie...they are about the same as they have been.....look at Mother Jones Mass Public shooting data base.....
> 
> The gun murder rates are climbing because of the democrat party...something you keep leaving out when you throw out your posts....
> 
> ...


The problem is that the media is now declaring every shooting with mulitiple victims, even without deaths, a "mass shooting" when the definition has always been 4 more dead (including shooter if they die) in a shooting not related to any other crime.

Now gang shootings, shootouts between criminals and even family violence with 3 or more injured are being called "mass shootings" by the media if a gun is used at all.

They are purposely inflating the numbers to gin up public outrage and support for gun control.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> The problem is that the media is now declaring every shooting with mulitiple victims, even without deaths, a "mass shooting" when the definition has always been 4 more dead (including shooter if they die) in a shooting not related to any other crime.
> 
> Now gang shootings, shootouts between criminals and even family violence with 3 or more injured are being called "mass shootings" by the media if a gun is used at all.
> 
> They are purposely inflating the numbers to gin up public outrage and support for gun control.




actually, obama changed the number to 3 killed....they weren't getting enough shootings that counted as mass public shootings at the 4 killed number...so he lowered it....


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 8, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Do you honestly believe that we fear you forming your own "Militia"?  That's just one more thing for us to clean up.


The Posse Comitatus Act prohibits the use of the Military to enforce laws so it would be the National Guard. If you think they are going to fire on their family, friends and neighbors you are a moron. So the only option left is for hero's like yourself to stack up.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> actually, obama changed the number to 3 killed....they weren't getting enough shootings that counted as mass public shootings at the 4 killed number...so he lowered it....


The CRS and FBI still use the same standards they have since establishing them in the nineties.

The rest just seem to make them up as they go along.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Do you honestly believe that we fear you forming your own "Militia"?  That's just one more thing for us to clean up.


Our ability to resist oppression with force is the only thing between us and a dictatorship and that's been the case for a century or more now.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Return to locking up violent criminals so they are too old to be a problem if and when the ever get out again.
> 
> Personally I like the 20-30-Life without parole plus 100 years plan myself.
> 
> Why is it you folks never seem to want to deal with the actual problem, violent felons and the dangerously insane?


Fine with me. How does that stop the Uvalde shooter?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> No...mass public shooting incidents are not becoming more common, that is a lie...they are about the same as they have been.....look at Mother Jones Mass Public shooting data base.....
> 
> The gun murder rates are climbing because of the democrat party...something you keep leaving out when you throw out your posts....


I’m not interested in your feelings. I deal with facts.  

The fact remains that gun murder rates are climbing. The why behind that is your opinion.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m not interested in your feelings. I deal with facts.
> 
> Those are the facts provided by the OP.




Those aren't facts....you were shown they weren't facts....

You are protecting the democrat party ....they are getting thousands of young black men murdered across the country in the cities they control....and you don't care......


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Fine with me. How does that stop the Uvalde shooter?


Without a secure campus nothing was going to stop him from at least getting into the building and starting to carry out his plan.

Having an immediate armed response on the campus however could have absolutely stopped him before he got into double digits.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Those aren't facts....you were shown they weren't facts....
> 
> You are protecting the democrat party ....they are getting thousands of young black men murdered across the country in the cities they control....and you don't care......


Black lives only seem to matter if they die at the hands of a white guy, preferably a white cop.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Fine with me. How does that stop the Uvalde shooter?




Well...dipshit.....had the police arrested him for any number of crimes that he committed.....for example....shooting at people with a BB gun....an arrestable crime......torturing and killing cats....an arrestable crime.....violence in his schools....arrestable crimes.....

Had they committed him for his psychotic behavior using an Emergency Protective Order, which they have in Texas..

He would have popped on his background check and been denied those guns...

For one.......


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Those aren't facts....you were shown they weren't facts....


It’s not a fact that gun murder rates are climbing?

Is that a fact?  Yes or no?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Without a secure campus nothing was going to stop him from at least getting into the building and starting to carry out his plan.
> 
> Having an immediate armed response on the campus however could have absolutely stopped him before he got into double digits.


So you have no problem with giving that guy an AR-15.

Thank you.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> It’s not a fact that gun murder rates are climbing?
> 
> Is that a fact?  Yes or no?




It is a fact....

The other fact is that the reason they are climbing is the democrat party policies...

1) attacking the police

2) releasing violent gun offenders

3) using blm and antifa to burn, loot and kill in black neighborhoods during election cycles....


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Well...dipshit.....had the police arrested him for any number of crimes that he committed.....for example....shooting at people with a BB gun....an arrestable crime......torturing and killing cats....an arrestable crime.....violence in his schools....arrestable crimes.....
> 
> Had they committed him for his psychotic behavior using an Emergency Protective Order, which they have in Texas..
> 
> ...


You dipshit. You moron. You dumbass.

He needed to be reported to the police for that. He wasn’t.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> So you have no problem with giving that guy an AR-15.
> 
> Thank you.




Who said that....?  You doofus.

He shouldn't have had those guns......it wasn't a failure of gun ownership in the U.S.....the family, the school, his friends, the police, failed to have him arrested, failed to have him committed...

Those failures, not guns, allowed him to pass his background check....the Federally mandated Background check you shitheads told us would stop him......

This is on you, not gun owners.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Well...dipshit.....had the police arrested him for any number of crimes that he committed.....for example....shooting at people with a BB gun....an arrestable crime......torturing and killing cats....an arrestable crime.....violence in his schools....arrestable crimes.....
> 
> Had they committed him for his psychotic behavior using an Emergency Protective Order, which they have in Texas..
> 
> ...


IF they had simply had him committed for a 72hr eval and had a judge render him mentally defective he would not have legally been eligible to purchase a firearm.

One thing we need to look at is ending the sealing of Juvenile records where the kids have committed felonies.  That needs to be reportable with a minimum 10 year ban on their RTKB after reaching age 21.  If we want to allow them to then petition to get their rights back so be it but felonies need to be reportable regardless of age.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> It is a fact....


You dipshit. You moron. You dumbass.

So when you said “Those aren't facts...”, that was a lie. 

You idiot. You dumbass. You lying sack of shit.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You dipshit. You moron. You dumbass.
> 
> He needed to be reported to the police for that. He wasn’t.


I believe that was the point he made.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You dipshit. You moron. You dumbass.
> 
> He needed to be reported to the police for that. He wasn’t.




Yep.....that was a failure of his family, his friends, the ones who saw the sack of tortured and killed cats that he carried around...a crime that would have resulted in a criminal record, his school....where he engaged in violent attacks on other students which the school did not file criminal complaints for....and the police for not actually arresting him when they were called to the school....

Where did your background checks work?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Who said that....?  You doofus.


The guy I was responding to, you doofus. You moron. You dumbass.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> It’s not a fact that gun murder rates are climbing?
> 
> Is that a fact?  Yes or no?


"Gun murder" is a completely fabricated term with one intent and it shows every time one of you used the phrase.

Guns don't murder anyone.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> You dipshit. You moron. You dumbass.
> 
> So when you said “Those aren't facts...”, that was a lie.
> 
> You idiot. You dumbass. You lying sack of shit.




You just can't stand that no matter how you lie, and tap dance and try to hide the truth, it is the democrat party behind the increase in gun murder since 2015, and their desire to use mass public shootings to gain power that is preventing actual fixes for mass public shootings......


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> "Gun murder" is a completely fabricated term with one intent and it shows every time one of you used the phrase.
> 
> Guns don't murder anyone.


Everyone knows what gun murder rates are. Don’t play stupid.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Fine with me. How does that stop the Uvalde shooter?


The Israelis put armed security in there schools after a mass shooting by terrorist in 1974 they have had two incidents since. Uvalde proved that law enforcement isn't up to the task. We should use combat Veterans who pass a background and psychological check.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You just can't stand that no matter how you lie, and tap dance and try to hide the truth, it is the democrat party behind the increase in gun murder since 2015, and their desire to use mass public shootings to gain power that is preventing actual fixes for mass public shootings......


You dumbass. You doofus. You idiot.

You said those weren’t facts. You lied.

You moron.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> The Israelis put armed security in there schools after a mass shooting by terrorist in 1974 they have had two incidents since. Uvalde proved that law enforcement isn't up to the task. We should use combat Veterans who pass a background and psychological check.


Why wasn’t that done?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Everyone knows what gun murder rates are. Don’t play stupid.


We all know why you folks invented the term and why you keep repeating it.

Guns don't murder anyone.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Everyone knows what gun murder rates are. Don’t play stupid.




And you are trying to hide the democrat party causing them...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> We all know why you folks invented the term and why you keep repeating it.
> 
> Guns don't murder anyone.


To keep track of how many people are murdered with guns?

Oh how terrible that we have that term.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> The Israelis put armed security in there schools after a mass shooting by terrorist in 1974 they have had two incidents since. Uvalde proved that law enforcement isn't up to the task. We should use combat Veterans who pass a background and psychological check.


The failure was no properly trained LEO's were on site and the chief made a horribly bad call for which he needs to be fires and run out of town.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> And you are trying to hide the democrat party causing them...


Those are your feelings, not facts.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Those are your feelings, not facts.


No, all we have to do is look at where they are taking place and why and it's pretty easy to see.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> No, all we have to do is look at where they are taking place and why and it's pretty easy to see.


In a red county in Texas.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Those are your feelings, not facts.




Those are the facts......the democrat party...

1) attacked the police to the point they quit, or stopped dealing with criminals

2) the democrat party prosecutors have been releasing the most violent, most dangerous gun criminals over and over again...just ask the current Mayor of New York or the cops in Philly

3) the democrat party unleashed their brown shirts, blm and antifa, to burn, loot and kill in primarily black neighborhoods for 7 months to hurt President Trump during an election year, and told the police in those cities to stand back and do nothing to stop it....


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Those aren't facts....you were shown they weren't facts....





2aguy said:


> It is a fact....


Look at this lying sack of shit.

You doofus. You moron. You dipshit.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> In a red county in Texas.




The majority of active shooter events, which include mass public shotoings?

Occurred in extreme gun controlled California...


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 8, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Look at this lying sack of shit.
> 
> You doofus. You moron. You dipshit.




You know.....imitation is the sincerest form of flattery....but at least try to do it well, and with some originality.........


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Those are the facts......the democrat party...


We know that gun murder rates are climbing. That’s a fact even though you lied about that not being a fact because you’re a doofus.

Why you believe those gun murder rates are climbing is not a fact. That’s an opinion.

You moron. You dipshit. You doofus.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> The majority of active shooter events, which include mass public shotoings?
> 
> Occurred in extreme gun controlled California...


Recently or in the last 50 years?  Post the data.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jun 8, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You know.....imitation is the sincerest form of flattery....but at least try to do it well, and with some originality.........


Notice that you won’t address your lie.  Now why is that?  

You moron. You doofus. You idiot.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 8, 2022)

munkle said:


> Pew Research: *What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.*
> 
> The gov wants the assault rifles.  If life was what they cared about they would ban handguns and leave assault rifles alone.
> 
> ...


I was talking to a lady recently who owns and has hunted with a bolt action 30-06 and also owns a couple handguns. 

She mentioned to me that she could see no reason to own a rifle like the AR-15. I tried to explain to her the advantages of the AR-15 over other rifles but I don’t think I convinced her. 

Now if the government wants to ban her handguns she will definitely vote against any and all gun grabbers. 

Gun grabbers realize that you start out trying to ban the least popular firearms and then target the more popular categories. The goal is to limit firearm ownershio to perhaps one single shot .22 rifle, one single shot rifle of a larger caliber without a scope (scoped rifles are sniper rifles) and one single shot shotgun or a double barrel coach gun.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 8, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> The failure was no properly trained LEO's were on site and the chief made a horribly bad call for which he needs to be fires and run out of town.


Exactly. A thoroughly vetted combat veteran would be the ideal candidate for school security.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Exactly. A thoroughly vetted combat veteran would be the ideal candidate for school security.


I'm going to strenuously disagree here.  While no doubt there are some who could do the job 99.999% of the job has nothing to do with facing down and taking down a shooter.

Despite the hype mass shootings in schools are still a statistical zero.

I spent a good bit of my career deployed to very hot zones and I know the difference.

Cops were on the scene within a minute or two of the first shots being fired at the funeral home people, what was lacking was a commander who understood the situation and was willing to make the hard call.

I also think based on what I saw that the School District Officers who responded were not properly equipped or trained and again, that is simply a failure of leadership.

They should have each had immediate access to the necessary tactical gear as well as rifles and shotguns but from what I could tell all they had were handguns.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I was talking to a lady recently who owns and has hunted with a bolt action 30-06 and also owns a couple handguns.
> 
> She mentioned to me that she could see no reason to own a rifle like the AR-15. I tried to explain to her the advantages of the AR-15 over other rifles but I don’t think I convinced her.
> 
> ...


Mark my words, "Assault weapons" are only the low hanging fruit and the way to get the camel's nose into the tent.

Handguns are and always have been the target in the end.

If they thought they could get the handguns without first going after the dreaded "Assault Weapons" first, they'd do so tomorrow.

If they managed to get such a ban through within 2 years handguns will be next because they are actually the most commonly used weapons in all firearms related crimes.


----------



## Vrenn (Jun 8, 2022)

Big Bend Texas said:


> Without a secure campus nothing was going to stop him from at least getting into the building and starting to carry out his plan.
> 
> Having an immediate armed response on the campus however could have absolutely stopped him before he got into double digits.



The campus was secure until that door was left unlocked for the shooter to see.  
And using an AR, 19 dead is just one mag without reloading and it's done in a matter of seconds.  You could have had an entire regiment there and it wouldn't have changed a thing once the first shot was fired.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> The campus was secure until that door was left unlocked for the shooter to see.
> And using an AR, 19 dead is just one mag without reloading and it's done in a matter of seconds.  You could have had an entire regiment there and it wouldn't have changed a thing once the first shot was fired.


That's the whole point, it wasn't secured.

Having an AR made no difference, just as much damage could be done with a handgun, shotgun, our your grampa's 10/22.

It doesn't take much to massacre unarmed women and children cowering in a room.

What was the weapon used to stop him?


----------



## Vrenn (Jun 8, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I was talking to a lady recently who owns and has hunted with a bolt action 30-06 and also owns a couple handguns.
> 
> She mentioned to me that she could see no reason to own a rifle like the AR-15. I tried to explain to her the advantages of the AR-15 over other rifles but I don’t think I convinced her.
> 
> ...



Because you say so?  Lemme guess, they also kidnap small children, bake them into pies and resells them at GOP get togethers, right?  It must be so because I say so.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 8, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Because you say so?  Lemme guess, they also kidnap small children, bake them into pies and resells them at GOP get togethers, right?  It must be so because I say so.


The democrats say so.  Pay attention.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 8, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Because you say so?  Lemme guess, they also kidnap small children, bake them into pies and resells them at GOP get togethers, right?  It must be so because I say so.





Vrenn said:


> Because you say so?  Lemme guess, they also kidnap small children, bake them into pies and resells them at GOP get togethers, right?  It must be so because I say so.


Many gun owners do not own an “assault rifle“ and see no need to own one. They may own a bolt action rifle, a semiautomatic shotgun and possibly a handgun.

If the Democrats come out and say we want to ban all handguns, almost all gun owners would say, “hell no” and proceed to make damn sure that didn’t happen.

So the dems pick the easiest target first … assault rifles and try to ban them. If they ever succeed they will wait a while then try to ban semiautomatic handguns, then all handguns.

You don’t try to stuff an entire Big Mac in your mouth. You take a bite, then another bite until you have consumed the entire burger. Assault weapons are the first bite in the Democrat incremental program to ban civilian owned firearms.

Where are you coming up with this “they also kidnap small children, bake them into pies and resells them at GOP get togethers” bull shit? I never suggested anything like that Nor would I. That sounds like something an antisemite might say about Jews.


----------



## Vrenn (Jun 8, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Many gun owners do not own an “assault rifle“ and see no need to own one. They may own a bolt action rifle, a semiautomatic shotgun and possibly a handgun.
> 
> If the Democrats come out and say we want to ban all handguns, almost all gun owners would say, “hell no”and proceed to make damn sure that didn’t happen.
> 
> ...



Wow, you wound down.  If someone doesn't put a brake to you John Birch Society Types you just keep winding and winding and getting more wild.  

If, If, If.  Your imagination is running wild again.  Here is what "Democrats" and many "Republicans" as well as Indys are suggesting.

1.  Universal Background Checks that are enforced.
2.  People under 21 cannot buy or legally own semi auto rifles

Either of those two would have prevented the last 2 Mass School Shootings.  This brings up a question.  Do you love guns more than School Children?


----------



## Batcat (Jun 8, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Wow, you wound down.  If someone doesn't put a brake to you John Birch Society Types you just keep winding and winding and getting more wild.
> 
> If, If, If.  Your imagination is running wild again.  Here is what "Democrats" and many "Republicans" as well as Indys are suggesting.
> 
> ...


Because I don’t want an assault weapon ban I am a John Birch Society type? And you have the cojones to accuse ME of being wild. 

I like both school children and the Second Amendment right to bear arms. 

The reason the democrat Congress critters are not pushing for an Assault Weapons Ban is it is an election year. Joe Biden sure wants one and even wants to ban 9mm ammo. Biden is supposed to be the leader of the Democratic Party although with Biden that may be questionable. 









						President Biden calls for assault weapons ban and other measures to curb gun violence
					

The address followed recent mass shootings in New York, Texas and Oklahoma. Biden said the measures aren't about taking away rights, but about protecting Americans.




					www.npr.org
				












						Biden suggests banning 9mm ammo; calls it 'high-caliber'
					

President Joe Biden took aim at “high-caliber” ammunition on Monday, which he said includes the popular 9mm handgun round, and suggested it should be




					americanmilitarynews.com
				












						POWER: PRESIDENT AS PARTY LEADER
					






					www.courant.com
				




I personally favor improving background checks (including examining the juvenile records of people under age 21) and improving school security. I also do not believe police should stand around for 90 minutes while kids may be dying by bleeding out in a school classroom 









						Gunman's final 90 minutes fuel questions about police delays
					

Texas authorities say the gunman who massacred 21 people at an elementary school was in the building for over an hour before he was killed by law enforcement officers




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Vrenn (Jun 8, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Because I don’t want an assault weapon ban I am a John Birch Society type? And you have the cojones to accuse ME of being wild.
> 
> I like both school children and the Second Amendment right to bear arms.
> 
> ...



And you wind down even further.  

Biden is just one person.  He's not a shooter and never will be.  That's why we have 535 other people in Washington to help out.  Are you aware of the insanity that Rump wanted done that his cabinet either talked him out of or completely ignored?  I mean, damn, sending missiles into Mexico or using Federal Troops to fire on Civilians and much, much more.  Biden only shows that he should not be considered the authority on gun legislation.  Leave that to Congress.  BTW, good cite.  I don't get to say too often for a rightwinger.  

Unless those Juvy records are sealed, every UBC should take them into consideration as well as after 21.  

As for the 90 minutes, I also find that criminal.  This whole shooting stinks to high heaven.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 8, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> And you wind down even further.
> 
> Biden is just one person.  He's not a shooter and never will be.  That's why we have 535 other people in Washington to help out.  Are you aware of the insanity that Rump wanted done that his cabinet either talked him out of or completely ignored?  I mean, damn, sending missiles into Mexico or using Federal Troops to fire on Civilians and much, much more.  Biden only shows that he should not be considered the authority on gun legislation.  Leave that to Congress.  BTW, good cite.  I don't get to say too often for a rightwinger.
> 
> ...


Biden is the Presdient and is supposed to be the leader of his party. He may not be a shooter but he apparently owns a shotgun for his wife to use to stop an intruder. He gives terrible advice on how to use a shotgun to stop an intruder.









						More advice from Joe Biden: 'Just fire the shotgun through the door'
					

In an interview with Field & Stream magazine on Monday, Vice President Joe Biden once again touted shotguns as the best weapon for self-defense, offering advice similar to the questionable instructions he gave during a Facebook town hall last week.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				




Do you realize how many Americans are dying from overdoses of illegal fentanyl that are being smuggled across the Mexican border?  Perhaps we ought to call drug cartels terrorist groups and declare war on them. Trump may have had the right idea.









						Americans suffer deadly fentanyl overdoses in record numbers
					

Families in Nashville learn the deadly reality of fentanyl after child suffers fatal overdose.




					abcnews.go.com
				












						Fentanyl overdoses become No. 1 cause of death among US adults, ages 18-45: 'A national emergency'
					

Fentanyl overdoses have surged to the leading cause of death among adults between the ages of 18 and 45, according to an analysis of U.S. government data from fentanyl awareness organization Families Against Fentanyl.




					www.foxnews.com
				




In my opinion if we continue to allow the drug cartels to make fortunes by smuggling drugs and people they may eventually turn this nation into Mexico north. The cartels are making as much or more money from the illegals that cross our border then they do from smuggling drugs.









						Cartels Introduce Wristband 'Inventory System' For Illegal Immigrants
					

Cartels and smuggling networks on the U.S.-Mexico border are growing more sophisticated, bracing for a historic surge of illegal immigration this spring.




					thefederalist.com
				




***snip***

_Every person who crosses the border, whether man, woman, or child, is supposed to pay a fee to smugglers. These smugglers operate with the permission and cooperation of whichever cartel controls a particular area, and the cartel gets a cut of every smuggling fee that’s paid. Think of it as a “cartel tax.”

The way it used to be done is that migrants would pay up-front for passage over the Rio Grande and beyond the Border Patrol checkpoints just north of the border. But now, cartels and smugglers have turned this into a lucrative black market industry with a tiered pricing scheme for different nationalities. Prices are so high that almost no one can pay it up-front. According to Jones, who says he verified these prices with a cartel source, Mexican nationals must pay $2,500, Venezuelans, Peruvians, Ecuadorans, and Hondurans must pay $3,000, Chinese nationals pay $5,000, and Russians and migrants from the Middle East must pay $9,000.

The system amounts to a form of debt-bondage, which Jones says is “really a modern form of slavery.”_

Eventually the drug cartels will start taking over our nation and run it like they do Mexico.









						Mexican cartels 'invading' US, 'taking over' cities: Former DEA special agent
					

Former Drug Enforcement Administration special agent Derek Maltz said Mexican cartels are "invading" the United States Wednesday on "Jesse Watters Primetime."




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Vrenn (Jun 8, 2022)

Batcat said:


> Biden is the Presdient and is supposed to be the leader of his party. He may not be a shooter but he apparently owns a shotgun for his wife to use to stop an intruder. He gives terrible advice on how to use a shotgun to stop an intruder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pay attention.  We aren't talking about chemical drugs.  We may be talking about cult drugs though.  We need to fix what we can fix before moving on to other things.


----------



## Batcat (Jun 8, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Pay attention.  We aren't talking about chemical drugs.  We may be talking about cult drugs though.  We need to fix what we can fix before moving on to other things.


I was replying to a post (78) where YOU mentioned Trump sending missiles into Mexico. Why would he want to do that? (Hint … it involves chemical drugs)









						Trump Wanted to Launch Missiles Into Mexico to Destroy ‘Drug Labs,’ Former Defense Secretary Says
					

The former president didn't only want to blow the hell out of the cartels, Mark Esper writes in his new book, he thought the U.S. could do it without anyone finding out




					news.yahoo.com
				




_Former President Donald Trump suggested launching missiles into Mexico to “destroy the drug labs” ahead of the 2020 election, former Defense Secretary Mark Esper writes in his forthcoming book. The New York Times reported the revelation on Thursday afternoon.

Esper writes in his new memoir a A Sacred Oath that Trump suggested to him at least twice during the summer of 2020 that the United States could “shoot missiles into Mexico to destroy the drug labs,” and that it could be done secretly. Trump even said the operation could be conducted “quietly” and that the U.S. could simply deny it had anything to do with it. “No one would know it was us,” Trump said, according to Esper. _

For a long time I have been in favor of labeling the Mexican drug cartels as terrorist organizations and declaring war on them. If we did, we would likely save more American lives than we will supplying arms to the Ukrainians.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 9, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Wow, you wound down.  If someone doesn't put a brake to you John Birch Society Types you just keep winding and winding and getting more wild.
> 
> If, If, If.  Your imagination is running wild again.  Here is what "Democrats" and many "Republicans" as well as Indys are suggesting.
> 
> ...


You can't possibly show that to be true.  Criminals buy guns illegally thousands of times every day in this country.

What do they all have in common?  They don't care about the law or they wouldn't be criminals to start with.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 9, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I personally favor improving background checks (including examining the juvenile records of people under age 21) and improving school security. I also do not believe police should stand around for 90 minutes while kids may be dying by bleeding out in a school classroom


Make access to NICS available to everyone, not just FFL dealers and simply pass a law then that holds anyone transferring a firearm to a person who is ineligible criminally and civilly responsible.

That way we don't have to violate people's privacy rights if they want to conduct a private transfer.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 9, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> And you wind down even further.
> 
> Biden is just one person.  He's not a shooter and never will be.  That's why we have 535 other people in Washington to help out.  Are you aware of the insanity that Rump wanted done that his cabinet either talked him out of or completely ignored?  I mean, damn, sending missiles into Mexico or using Federal Troops to fire on Civilians and much, much more.  Biden only shows that he should not be considered the authority on gun legislation.  Leave that to Congress.  BTW, good cite.  I don't get to say too often for a rightwinger.
> 
> ...


The level of firearms expertise exhibited by the members of either house is less than I see at a 4-H meeting.

Hell, if you can't even tell us what a woman is how they hell can you be qualified to even speak about firearms other than to ask questions?


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 9, 2022)

Vrenn said:


> Pay attention.  We aren't talking about chemical drugs.  We may be talking about cult drugs though.  We need to fix what we can fix before moving on to other things.


Then let's start by securing the border.


----------



## Big Bend Texas (Jun 9, 2022)

Batcat said:


> I was replying to a post (78) where YOU mentioned Trump sending missiles into Mexico. Why would he want to do that? (Hint … it involves chemical drugs)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damned pesky facts.


----------



## munkle (Jun 9, 2022)

Pew Research: *What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.*

The gov wants the assault rifles. If life was what they cared about they would ban handguns and leave assault rifles alone.

What a country looks like when people give up their guns.


----------



## Resnic (Jun 10, 2022)

If they would just execute people immediately that knowingly and willingly commit murder and crack down on criminals in general with mandatory sentencing and no bail we would see a drastic reduction in violent crime in this country in a year. If we executed murders and punished criminals harsly within a year we would see a 50% reduction in violent crimes.

We need to start treating criminals like criminals. The only people who defend criminals are other criminals. Everyone else, all the sane and decent and moral people don't tolerate criminals and we don't want them.

People who do bad things should fear the cops and should fear the courts.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 10, 2022)

munkle said:


> Pew Research: *What the data says about gun deaths in the U.S.*
> 
> The gov wants the assault rifles. If life was what they cared about they would ban handguns and leave assault rifles alone.
> 
> What a country looks like when people give up their guns.



They want pistols too….getting the AR-15 is their gateway gun…. They can claim that the semi-automatic operating system of pistols, rifles and shotguns mean they should be banned too…. 
Then…. They will come for pump action shotguns, revolvers and bolt and
Lever action rifles


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 10, 2022)

Mass shootings w/ 'assault weapons' amounts to, on average, less than 20 deaths per year.
The anti-gun left will never tell anyone this.


----------

